# Update Forensoftware



## dariyos (26 März 2013)

Servus,

wie ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt wurde die Forensoftware geupdated.

es hat sich einbisschen was geändert.

Falls es Beschwerden etc. gibt, könnt ihr hier loslegen...

viel spaß


Hauptsächliche Änderungen:
- Bannerrotation (Banner rotieren bei jedem Seitenaufruf/Seitenwechsel)
- neues "Logo"
- Suchmaschinenoptimierung
- Nur noch 3 Styles zur Auswahl  
   -> Standard
   -> SPS Magazin
   -> Mobile

weitere Änderungen folgen ab dem 01.April
- Stellenmarkt
- Herstellerforen

und n paar kleinere Funktionen sind dazugekommen...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (26 März 2013)

Hallo dariyos,

war das ein spontanes Update oder habe ich die Ankündigung nicht mitbekommen??

Ich habe mich nur gewundert, das das Forum eben nicht mehr erreichbar war..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81

Edit: Was ist denn mit den Werbepartnern.. Haben die meisten "in den Sack" gehauen??


----------



## dariyos (26 März 2013)

ein kurzfristig geplantes Update, kann mans auch nennen...es gab keine Ankündigung

zu den Bannern:

Sind immernoch die gleichen, nur rotieren die nun bei jedem Seitenaufruf/Seitenwechsel.


----------



## daschris (26 März 2013)

Hi
mein chrome bringt ab und zu eine maleware Warnung  Wisst ihr woher das kommt? Oder habt ihr euch was eingefangen?


*Achtung: Malware!*
Google Chrome hat Zugriff auf diese Seite auf sps-forum.de blockiert.
Auf dieser Webseite wurden Inhalte von 64.86.5.202 eingefügt, einem bekannten Verbreiter von Malware. Beim Besuch dieser Seite besteht jetzt die Gefahr, dass Sie Ihren Computer mit Malware infizieren.
Malware ist Schadsoftware, die unter anderem zu Identitätsdiebstahl, finanziellen Verlusten und zum Dauerhaften Löschen von Dateien führen kann.


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

und wie sieht es im firefox und im internetexplorer aus?

bei mir kommt keine malwaremeldung, wüsst jetzt auf anhieb nicht, warum sowas kommen sollte...

bitte um weitere meldungen bei gleichem problem


edit:

habe mir google chrome runtergeladen und damit getestet, bei mir kommt keine malwaremeldung


----------



## M-Ott (27 März 2013)

Seit heute sind nur noch drei Styles vorhanden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Seit heute sind nur noch drei Styles vorhanden.



Hi Michael,
das steht doch in Beitrag 1.

Ich nutze mobile Geräte, unter Safari sind die Banner nicht mehr
nebeneinander sondern linksbündig über drei Zeilen, das ist irgendwie
nervig.


----------



## M-Ott (27 März 2013)

Es ist offensichtlich noch SEHR früh am Tag. 
Ich hab den ersten Beitrag gar nicht gelesen, weil ich dachte, das wäre der alte Thread zu dem Thema.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (27 März 2013)

bei mir kam auch die Meldung unter Chrome (der ja schon den Firefox überholt hat)




die gleiche IP wie daschris geschrieben hat

ein traceroute von KLOTH.NET - TRACEROUTE service sieht irgendwie komisch aus - habt ihr Server in Canada (laut Netcraft)?


```
traceroute to 64.86.5.202 (64.86.5.202), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  static.33.75.46.78.clients.your-server.de (78.46.75.33)  4.907 ms  4.879 ms  4.981 ms
 2  hos-tr1.juniper1.rz12.hetzner.de (213.239.228.129)  0.257 ms  0.251 ms hos-tr4.juniper2.rz12.hetzner.de (213.239.228.225)  0.220 ms
 3  hos-bb2.juniper4.rz2.hetzner.de (213.239.240.138)  2.827 ms  2.822 ms  27.098 ms
 4  ae51.bar2.Munich1.Level3.net (62.140.25.101)  5.431 ms  5.510 ms  5.496 ms
 5  ae-0-11.bar1.Munich1.Level3.net (4.69.153.253)  5.755 ms  5.737 ms  5.735 ms
 6  ae-19-19.ebr1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.153.246)  9.383 ms  9.234 ms  9.267 ms
 7  ae-81-81.csw3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.10)  9.215 ms ae-71-71.csw2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.140.6)  9.341 ms  9.327 ms
 8  ae-1-60.edge4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.8)  9.313 ms ae-4-90.edge4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.200)  9.296 ms ae-2-70.edge4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.72)  9.343 ms
 9  ix-2-3-0-0.tcore1.FR0-Frankfurt.as6453.net (195.219.180.97)  9.485 ms  9.484 ms  9.476 ms
10  if-9-2.tcore1.FNM-Frankfurt.as6453.net (195.219.50.42)  185.588 ms  185.597 ms if-7-2.tcore1.FNM-Frankfurt.as6453.net (195.219.50.2)  188.244 ms
11  if-6-3.tcore1.AV2-Amsterdam.as6453.net (195.219.194.77)  186.364 ms if-5-2.tcore1.AV2-Amsterdam.as6453.net (195.219.194.13)  188.313 ms if-6-3.tcore1.AV2-Amsterdam.as6453.net (195.219.194.77)  186.327 ms
12  if-2-2.tcore2.AV2-Amsterdam.as6453.net (195.219.194.6)  185.058 ms  185.112 ms  185.110 ms
13  if-8-2.tcore2.L78-London.as6453.net (80.231.131.5)  187.989 ms  187.966 ms  187.391 ms
14  if-20-2.tcore2.NYY-NewYork.as6453.net (216.6.99.13)  186.361 ms  186.821 ms  188.163 ms
15  if-12-6.tcore1.CT8-Chicago.as6453.net (216.6.99.46)  190.804 ms  185.865 ms  185.826 ms
16  if-22-2.tcore2.CT8-Chicago.as6453.net (64.86.79.1)  186.656 ms  186.620 ms  183.650 ms
17  if-3-0-0-4.core1.00S-Seattle.as6453.net (64.86.124.21)  170.484 ms if-6-0-0.core1.00S-Seattle.as6453.net (206.82.141.10)  172.096 ms if-3-0-0-4.core1.00S-Seattle.as6453.net (64.86.124.21)  173.877 ms
18  if-3-0.core2.VCW-Vancouver.as6453.net (64.86.115.61)  181.206 ms  181.202 ms  182.695 ms
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  * * *
28  * * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
```


----------



## 190B (27 März 2013)

Das mit den Styles hatten wir doch schon ganz am Anfang der damals neuen Forensoftware. Bleibt es denn bei nur 3 Styles?
Standard = SIMATIC ekelig.
SPS-Magazin = zu rot.
Mobile = Ist vom Namen her klar, am PC untauglich.


----------



## 190B (27 März 2013)

Bin ich z.B. im Unter-Unterforum Stammtisch und will ins Forum (Allgemein) darüber wechseln, lande ich im Forum und nicht im Unterforum Allgemein.


----------



## JesperMP (27 März 2013)

Ich hatte den Chrome Malware Warnung auch, aber jetzt ist es wieder weck.


----------



## mnuesser (27 März 2013)

auch bei mir die meldung just im augenblick:
Google Chrome hat Zugriff auf diese Seite auf www.sps-forum.de blockiert.
Auf dieser Webseite wurden Inhalte von 64.86.5.202 eingefügt, einem bekannten Verbreiter von Malware. Beim Besuch dieser Seite besteht jetzt die Gefahr, dass Sie Ihren Computer mit Malware infizieren.
Malware ist Schadsoftware, die unter anderem zu Identitätsdiebstahl, finanziellen Verlusten und zum dauerhaften Löschen von Dateien führen kann.

habe natürlich auf eigene gefahr weitergemacht, damit ich hier überhaupt reinschreiben kann...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 März 2013)

Bei mir kam diese Meldung gestern Abend mal,
Während dem Update.
(Safari)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ducati (27 März 2013)

Enter-Taste im IE10 geht immer noch nicht... im Kompatibilitätsmodus funktionierts aber.


----------



## 190B (27 März 2013)

Bei Wieder-Einloggen ist der gewählte Style wieder weg.


----------



## centipede (27 März 2013)

Forum meldet immer, dass ich nicht eingeloggt bin. Bei Drücken auf zB. "Was ist neu?" bin ich dann doch eingeloggt.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (27 März 2013)

hatte wieder die gleiche malware meldung - heute morgen zuhause, diesmal aus einem Kundennetzwerk


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Bei mir kam diese Meldung gestern Abend mal,
> Während dem Update.
> (Safari)
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon eine Vermutung!

Da Spam-Bots (unsere schwarz-markierten User) manchmal angemeldet sind und diese Leute eine komische IP haben (z.B. 64.86.5.202) erkennt es Google-Chrome als Malware.

ich schau mal nach ner Lösung dafür.


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Bin ich z.B. im Unter-Unterforum Stammtisch und will ins Forum (Allgemein) darüber wechseln, lande ich im Forum und nicht im Unterforum Allgemein.



Also ich lande zwar auf der Startseite wenn ich auf Allgemein klick, aber nicht direkt oben, sondern bei dem Punkt Allgemein - soweit wär das ja richtig.

bitte um Screenshot von der Seite, wo du genau landest. Müsstest normalerweise auch bei dem Punkt Allgemein stehn bleiben (aber halt auf der Startseite).


----------



## 190B (27 März 2013)

dariyos schrieb:


> Also ich lande zwar auf der Startseite wenn ich auf Allgemein klick, aber nicht direkt oben, sondern bei dem Punkt Allgemein - soweit wär das ja richtig.



Aha, das ist also gewollt. Vor dem Update war es nicht so.
Vor dem Update wurde auch der gewählte Style beibehalten, jetzt nicht mehr. Auch so gewollt?


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

190B schrieb:


> ...
> Vor dem Update wurde auch der gewählte Style beibehalten, jetzt nicht mehr. Auch so gewollt?



das muss ich noch prüfen, sollte nicht so sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

was ist das den hier?


----------



## Ralle (27 März 2013)

Ich hatte die Malware-Werbung auf dem Safari unter MacOS. Aber wenn man dem Google-Link folgt, bekommt man dann die Mitteilung, das unter dieser IP soundsolang nichts mehr passiert wäre, also wohl ein Fehlalarm vorliegt.


----------



## Ralle (27 März 2013)

Was macht denn die Software hier:

Prüfung

Ich gebe nur das Wort Prüfung ein.
Geht man mit dem Cursor darüber, erscheint ein Fragezeichen. Im Firefox steht da "Google Page Ranking".

Siehe hier in diesem Beitrag: http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/62183-syntaxfehler-2.html#post435949

Da ist das "Pr" in noch irgendwie unterstrichen.


----------



## JesperMP (27 März 2013)

Prü gibt das "Google Page Ranking,
Prö auch
Prä auch
Prø auch
Prå auch
Præ auch
PR+ auch

aber
Pro nicht
Pru nicht

Es scheint das alle "PR" plus ein Charcter das ein UNICODE ist erzeugt ein Google Page Ranking Link.

Vielleicht ist es eine zufällige Kombination von Charachter das von Eingabe Maske in eine Link umgewandelt wird.
Wie z.B. wenn ich "WinCC Flexible 2008" mit Klammern umgibt, dann wird es zu "(WinCC Flexible 2008)"


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> was ist das den hier?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 20294



ist deaktiviert, braucht man nicht.





centipede schrieb:


> Forum meldet immer, dass ich nicht eingeloggt bin. Bei Drücken auf zB. "Was ist neu?" bin ich dann doch eingeloggt.



Fixxed. Jetzt kann man sich wieder ganz normal einloggen.




Ralle schrieb:


> Was macht denn die Software hier:
> 
> Prüfung
> 
> ...



So, das braucht kein Mensch, ist deaktiviert.


----------



## M-Ott (27 März 2013)

Um es mal wieder aufzugreifen: Kommen die Styles wieder?


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Um es mal wieder aufzugreifen: Kommen die Styles wieder?



Nein, 

es wurde intern entschieden, dass wir einen Standard Style und ein SPS-Magazin Style haben. 
Mobile Style für alle mobilen Geräte auch.

Es wird sonst zuviel, denn die Styles müssen immer wieder gepflegt werden und das ist ein höherer Aufwand nach jedem Update oder nach jeder Änderung.


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 März 2013)

Mein Tapatalk funktioniert nicht mehr (Android)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Mein Tapatalk funktioniert nicht mehr (Android)



bei mir unter apfel auch nicht mehr, das ging aber heute morgen noch.

@dariyos,
hast du das Plug In rausgenommen, wenn dann mach das bloß wieder rein unter Safari
geht das Forum schon mal ganz besch... eiden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

Dann hast du den Button "letzte Beiträge" rausgenommen, den lass mal lieber drin
und schmeiß den mit Aktivitäten raus. Das andere war übersichtlicher.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 März 2013)

... du kannst doch an Stelle dessen "Was ist neu ?" nehmen ... das ist doch im Grunde das Gleiche ...


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann hast du den Button "letzte Beiträge" rausgenommen, den lass mal lieber drin
> und schmeiß den mit Aktivitäten raus. Das andere war übersichtlicher.



Wenn dann kann ich Was ist neu? rausschmeißen und Heutige Beiträge wieder reinmachen, weil es eigentlich das selbe ist, aktivitäten ist ja was anderes...


soll ich?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> bei mir unter apfel auch nicht mehr, das ging aber heute morgen noch.
> 
> @dariyos,
> hast du das Plug In rausgenommen, wenn dann mach das bloß wieder rein unter Safari
> geht das Forum schon mal ganz besch... eiden.



ja bin grad an nem Update für Tapatalk, sollte gleich wieder erreichbar sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

Dann mach heutige Beiträge rein, weil dann kann man Beiträge vom Tag noch einmal suchen.
"Was ist neu" habe ich nie genutzt, weil ich ja an der Fettschrift sehe was für mich neu ist.

Zur ergänzung, unter umständen schaut man mal kurz rein was neu ist. Unterbricht dieses 
aber für einen Zeitraum will dieses aber später fortsetzen, kann man nicht mal sehen was
in der letzten Zeit so an Beiträgen reingekommen ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 März 2013)

Ich hatte die Malewarnung nur wenn ich das Forum mit meinem Link mit Style angesurft habe. Wenn ich direkt SPS-forum.de eingebe dann kam die Warnung nicht.  Bei Standartstyle gefällt mir nicht das ich die Unterforen mit neuen Beiträgen kaum erkennen kann.


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

Tapatalk funktioniert wieder! Allerdings muss bei Tapatalk wieder nach dem SPS-Forum gesucht werden, dann kann man sich wieder einloggen. 

Konnte das leider nicht vermeiden, da sich unsere Linkstruktur aufgrund der Suchmaschinenoptimierung geändert hat, 

also Tapatalk app öffnen, SPS-Forum suchen und nochmal einloggen.


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann mach heutige Beiträge rein, weil dann kann man Beiträge vom Tag noch einmal suchen.
> "Was ist neu" habe ich nie genutzt, weil ich ja an der Fettschrift sehe was für mich neu ist.
> 
> Zur ergänzung, unter umständen schaut man mal kurz rein was neu ist. Unterbricht dieses
> ...



Hab den Sinn zwar immernoch nicht verstanden, weil Was ist neu? und Heutige Beiträge für mich genau das selbe ist, aber hab jetzt mal was ist neu rausgemacht und heutige Beiträge wieder rein gemacht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

dariyos schrieb:


> Hab den Sinn zwar immernoch nicht verstanden, weil Was ist neu? und Heutige Beiträge für mich genau das selbe ist, aber hab jetzt mal was ist neu rausgemacht und heutige Beiträge wieder rein gemacht.



Erstmal noch ein Danke.




Es kommt vor das ich nur die allerneusten Beiträge sehen möchte, sondern
auch die, die am ganzen oder sogar vom Vortag aufgelaufen sind. Das könnte
ich aber mit 'Was ist Neu' nur einmal, in einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Mit 
'Heutige Beiträge' kann ich das aber über den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 März 2013)

WAS IST NEU bezieht sich doch auf die neuen Beiträge seit meinem letzen Einloggen. HEUTIGE BEITRÄGE nur auf Beiträge von 0 Uhr bis 23:59 Uhr.  ... Ich denke beide Funktionen sind sinnvoll. Wobei den User die  sich nicht jeden Tag einloggenn die WAS IST NEU - Funktion fehlen wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

Schaust du mein Bild ein Beitrag vorher, da siehst du doch auch was ist neu
Durch die Line getrennt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

@dariyos,
ähmm...es besteht jetzt die Möglichkeit im Profil die Aktivitäten anderer User
einzusehen. Nicht das ich unter Verfolgungswahn leide, aber das finde ich alles
andere als gut. Da bekommt ja 'Hans und Franz' auf den Präsentierteller meine
Aktivitäten geliefert. Da hier viele das Forum auch im Geschäft bzw auf der Firma 
nutzen, kann dieses für den User sehr zum Nachteil ausgelegt werden. Wie du hast
den Auftrag noch nicht fertig, warst aber von dann bis dann im Internet.
*
Bitte schalte das wieder ab!
*
oder lass es für die Moderatoren stehen, ich finde das ganz nett


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich "was ist neu" wieder dazufügen, wenns Sinn macht...

zu den Styles: 

Es funktioniert nicht wie es soll, aber ich hab eine andere Lösung für euch:

Ihr geht auf -> Profil 
dann auf -> Aktionen -> Einstellungen ändern
dann unter -> Verschiedene Einstellungen -> Style des Forums. Dort könnt ihr euren Style auswählen und dann funktioniert das auch so. 


@RN:
Wissen die bei der Arbeit denn, dass du dich rostiger Nagel nennst???? 

.. also was jetzt,  was ist neu und heutige Beiträge rein und Aktivitäten raus?


*.. Bitte um Meldungen, falls ihr noch die Malware-Meldung bekommt, ich hab die noch nie gesehn....*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

dariyos schrieb:


> @RN:
> Wissen die bei der Arbeit denn, dass du dich rostiger Nagel nennst????



nicht unbedingt, ich darf das forum ja nutzen. Bei uns geht das sowieso übern proxi



dariyos schrieb:


> .. also was jetzt, was ist neu und heutige Beiträge rein und Aktivitäten raus?



was ich meinte sind die Aktivitäten im Benutzerprofil, da bekommt man ganz
einfach aufgelistet was jemand gelesen, geschrieben hat und das ganze auch
noch mit der Uhrzeit. Das geh doch garnicht, ist ja wie bei der Stasi hier


----------



## dariyos (27 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Das geh doch garnicht, ist ja wie bei der Stasi hier



Da kennst du Facebook noch nicht...


----------



## MSB (27 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> was ich meinte sind die Aktivitäten im Benutzerprofil, da bekommt man ganz
> einfach aufgelistet was jemand gelesen, geschrieben hat und das ganze auch
> noch mit der Uhrzeit. Das geh doch garnicht, ist ja wie bei der Stasi hier



Wie ich gerade feststellen musst bist in deinen Aktivitäten nicht nur du vertreten, sondern z.B. auch ich,
also es werden scheinbar deine eigenen + die Aktivitäten deiner "Freunde" angezeigt ... was dem ganzen eine noch gewichtigere Qualität verleiht.

So ganz überzeugt mich die Funktion ja nicht, und nein ich bin nicht bei Facebook, es interessiert mich also auch nicht wie schlimm das da ist.
Heißt: Ich wäre auch dafür diese Funktion schlicht und einfach abzuschalten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

Auch die normal aktivitätsliste finde ich nicht so toll, da kann 
man auch schnell überblicken wie aktiv hier jemand ist. 
Klar das geht auch, wenn man im Profil den Button 'Beiträge anzeigen'
anklickt, aber mit dem neuen Menüs wird das den 'Organen der Staatssicherheit'
zu einfach gemacht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 März 2013)

dariyos schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt kann ich "was ist neu" wieder dazufügen, wenns Sinn macht...
> 
> zu den Styles:
> 
> ...




Bin ich blind ????? Ich hab unter meinem Profil keine Aktionen......



Edit : Brille gefunden........


----------



## winnman (27 März 2013)

Mich störts zwar aktuell nicht, aber warum sollten wir so was benötigen?

Und wie oben geschrieben kann das eventuell für einzelne USer nach hinten losgehen.

Bin daher auch fürs deaktivieren.


----------



## PN/DP (27 März 2013)

(Mozilla Firefox)

Ich bin nicht eingeloggt:
Klick auf einen Username springt nun sofort zum Profil des Users - OK, daran kann man sich gewöhnen. Blos warum springt er direkt in den TAB "Aktivitäten", wo nun wohl größtenteils die Aktivitäten der Freunde des Users aufgelistet werden? Ich würde einen Sprung in den TAB "Über mich" sinnvoller finden.

Ich bin eingeloggt:
Klick auf den Username bringt einen vorgeschalteten kleinen Auswahldialog (Profil, Beiträge anzeigen, Private Nachricht, E-Mail schicken). Auch bei Klick auf meinen eigenen Username bietet er mir an, mir eine Private Nachricht oder E-Mail zu schicken 

Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Auch die normal aktivitätsliste finde ich nicht so toll, da kann
> man auch schnell überblicken wie aktiv hier jemand ist.
> Klar das geht auch, wenn man im Profil den Button 'Beiträge anzeigen'
> anklickt, aber mit dem neuen Menüs wird das den 'Organen der Staatssicherheit'
> zu einfach gemacht.



Was ist den in der Aktivitäten-Liste alles einhalten?

Wenn es nur die Beiträge sind, die kann man ja 
über das Benutzerprofil schon immer abrufen, z. B.

Beiträge von RN

Wenn da aber noch einiges mehr steht wie 
"hat xy die Freundschaft gekündigt" , das 
wäre natürlich doof.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

Für meine Ansprüche geht das verfolgen jetzt ein wenig zu oft und zu eindutig.

Warum machen wir nicht gleich noch eine Funktion, wo die Online Zeit addiert
wird und wenn an Werktagen zwischen 7:00 - 16:00 die Zeit 3 Std erreicht eine
automatische Benachrichtigung an den Chef oder die Ehefrau geschickt wird. 

Dann gibt es eine Abmahnung oder Nudelholz. 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft wir haben diese Funktionen in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht 
gebraucht und wir brauchen sie in den nächsten 10 Jahren nicht.
Sehr geehrte Admins spielt euch nicht zu Tode am Style, es war gut wie es war.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 März 2013)

Noch was, kann das sein das bei jeder Aktion die man tätigt das Banner neu geladen wird.
Mir kommt es so vor das der Bildaufaufbau länger dauert. Erst habe ich das auf meinen 
iPad zuhause bemerkt und habe es auf das Gerät geschoben. Aber hier in der Firma merke
ich das auch und da habe ich einen normalen Rechner mit schnellen Netz dahinter.


----------



## Aventinus (28 März 2013)

Malware:

ich verwende den Safari auf Win7 und hab heute wieder die Malware-Meldung erhalten:


----------



## Aventinus (28 März 2013)

Nochmal zum Thema Aktivitäten, ich finde das im Profil auch nicht toll. Kannn man das vieleicht so gestallten, dass die Sichtbarkeit im Benutzerkontrollzentrum->Profil-Privatsphäre individuell einstellbar ist? Wenn nicht bin ich dafür, die Anzeige der Aktivitäten im Profil zu entfernen.

Hier soll ja in erster Linie technisches Wissen vermehrt werden und nicht wer wann was warum wohingeschrieben hat.


----------



## JesperMP (28 März 2013)

Wieder Chrome Malware Warnung:
*Content from 64.86.5.202, a known malware distributor, has been inserted into this web page. Visiting this page now is very likely to infect your computer with malware.*


----------



## Perfektionist (28 März 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> WAS IST NEU bezieht sich doch auf die neuen Beiträge seit meinem letzen Einloggen. HEUTIGE BEITRÄGE nur auf Beiträge von 0 Uhr bis 23:59 Uhr.  ... Ich denke beide Funktionen sind sinnvoll. Wobei den User die  sich nicht jeden Tag einloggenn die WAS IST NEU - Funktion fehlen wird.


ich gehe grundsätzlich über "was ist neu" ins Forum. Und ich will auch wissen, was vor >24h für mich neu ist. Im Moment funktioniert bei mir "was ist neu" über meine Favoriten.

Edit: ok, hab grad den kleinen Link unter dem Button "Forum" gefunden


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2013)

Die Aktivitätenliste hätte ich auch gerne wieder in der Versenkung, das geht niemanden was an und mich interessiert es üherhaupt nicht. Wozu soll das gut sein?
Irgendwie fehlt mit mein Style, ich glaube ich hatte den Blauen


----------



## Perfektionist (28 März 2013)

@Ralle: ist wohl grad verschwunden.

PS: zumindest mal der Button...


----------



## Ralle (28 März 2013)

"Neue Beiträge" ist mir auch wichtig, das ist, wie beim Perfekten, auch bei mit immer der Einstig ins Forum


----------



## dariyos (28 März 2013)

Also...

Aktivitäten ist nun komplett raus.... 

in der Navi sind jetzt:
-Forum
-Was ist neu?
-Heutige Beiträge
-Wer ist Online?
-Benutzerliste


An dem "Malware"-Problem bin ich dran, heute hab ich die Meldung auch zum ersten mal bei Chrome gesehn... 

Styles kommen nicht dazu, es bleiben nur die 3 Styles.


----------



## dariyos (28 März 2013)

Malware Meldung sollte nicht mehr kommen, 

wenn die Meldung immernoch kommt, bitte hier posten!


----------



## 190B (28 März 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die anderen User den Anblick empfinden...

Aber ich mag weder diesen Siemens-Like Standard-Style noch diesen großen schwarzen Klotz ganz oben. Ich habe versucht mich daran zu gewöhnen, aber neee, geht...

Vor allen Dingen, weil der Klotz fast den halben Bildschirm ausfüllt und man noch mehr scrollen muß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 März 2013)

Ich stimme dir da zu, irgendwie kann man das nur auf eine 24" Bildschirm vernünftig 
anschauen. Das aktuelle Design passt nicht ins Zeitalter der Tablet's.


----------



## MasterOhh (28 März 2013)

Wäre es möglich, dass sich die Sprechblasen-Symbole in der Forenübersicht farblich etwas deutlicher von einander abheben bei Unterforen mit neuen Posts? Ich meine so wie es im alten blauen Style war fand ich es optimal. Im neuen Standard-Style habe ich leichte Probleme auf den ersten Blick die Unterforen zu erkennen in denen sich etwas geändert hat. 
(Im SPS-Magazin-Style geht das zwar sehr gut, aber das rot macht mich aggressiv)


----------



## 190B (28 März 2013)

Hallo MasterOhh,
auch mal lesen.  Es ist mehrfach geäußert worden daß es keine geänderterten Styles gibt. Obwohl es mir unverständlich bleibt. :evil:
Das Thema Styles ist schon beim letztem Wechsel des Forums-Software oft genug kritisiert worden, trotzdem will man den Willen der User nicht akzeptieren.
Das derzeitige Standardstyle (Siemens-Eklig) sieht aus wie eine dreizigmal gewaschene Blue Jeans. Da ich mich damit überhaupt nicht anfreunden kann, habe ich das SPS-Magazin-Style ausgewählt, wobei der "Ich übergeb' mich"-Effekt nicht wirklich geringer ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 März 2013)

Man könnte ja die Styles je nach Unterforum wechseln.

Simatic:
S7-Style: Dunkelgrau mit ekel-blassgrün
S5-Retrostyle: Beige mit eingestreutem Brom-Gilb
TIA-Style: weiße Schrift auf weißem Grund (sehr langsam ladend)

Codesys:
Beckhoff-Style: rot/weiß
Phoenix-Style: grün/schwarz

Stammtisch:
je nach Gemütslage von grün (Entspannung, frische) bis rooooot


----------



## Perfektionist (29 März 2013)

wie war das mit der Farbe des geschenkten iPhone?

Geschmäcker sind verschieden, jedoch jeden berücksichtigen geht sowieso nicht. Wenn auch nicht generell, so kann ich an dieser Stelle (und auch bei TIAP  ) das so uniform akzeptieren, wies ist.


----------



## marlob (29 März 2013)

@dariyos

Habe vorhin in einem Beitrag einen Text eingefügt und dann diesen Text markiert und einen Link eingefügt.
Und zwar folgenden Text


> Wie können physikalische Durchlauf-Messungen (z.B. Mengendurchfluss,  Durchflussgeschwindigkeit) zu einem Gesamtwert akkumuliert werden?


Diesen Text markiert und folgenden Link eingefügt

```
[URL="http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23061633"]Siemens Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support, Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical Consulting[/URL]
```
Da macht er mir aber folgendes raus. 
Siemens Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support, Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical Consulting


----------



## marlob (29 März 2013)

War mir eigenlich sicher den vorherigen Beitrag gelöscht zu haben
Als ich dann festgestellt habe das er immer noch da ist, habe ich ihn nochmal überarbeitet. Aber auch kein Effekt. 
Ich hatte den Link im zweiten QUOTE angepasst, da er immer noch das selbe Problem verursacht.
Da sollte eigentlich folgender Link stehen (Die Leerzeichen vor und hinter dem "/" habe ich jetzt mal bewusst eingefügt).
http: // support.automation.siemens.com / WW / view / de / 23061633

Hat dieses Problem noch jemand anderes?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 März 2013)

Das ist mit auch schon aufgefallen.
Bei Links gibt es jetzt wohl das Verhalten dass als Link-Text automatisch der Titel der verlinkten Seite verwendet wird. Auch wenn man ihn manuell ändert hat das keine Auswirkung, bzw. wird wieder zurückgestellt.
Ich fände es besser wenn man das wieder deaktivieren könnte. Gegen Spam-Links bringt das meiner Meinung nach nichts.


----------



## PN/DP (29 März 2013)

Geht's wieder? Die Vorschau zeigt's noch wie gewollt:
Wie können physikalische Durchlauf-Messungen (z.B. Mengendurchfluss, Durchflussgeschwindigkeit) zu einem Gesamtwert akkumuliert werden?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 März 2013)

Für mich ärgerliche Kleinigkeiten:

* Irgendwie vermisse ich nun den bzw. die "Antworten"-Buttons. Die gibt es nur noch, wenn man eingeloggt ist. (Aber das "Zitieren" ist noch da wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist.)
Wenn ich jetzt uneingeloggt auf ein Thema antworten will, dann muß ich nun weit (sehr weit!) ganz nach oben scrollen um mich "anzumelden" oder das unscheinbare "Zitieren" nutzen und dann den zitierten Text erst löschen.

* Wenn ich bei "Direkt antworten" zu lange brauche und automatisch ausgeloggt wurde, dann erhalte ich nach Klick auf "Antworten" eine Fehlermeldung, daß ich keine Berechtigung habe und die Seite erneut laden soll und mich anmelden soll.
- Tue ich das, dann ist mein Text (natürlich) weg. Antworte ich nach einloggen erneut, dann kann ich "gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" - dieser ist aber eine sehr alte Version.
- Klicke ich stattdessen auf "Erweitert" dann erscheint automatisch der Anmeldedialog und mein Text bleibt erhalten. Kann der "Antworten"-Button nicht genauso funktionieren?

Harald


----------



## Ralle (29 März 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Für mich ärgerliche Kleinigkeiten:
> 
> * Irgendwie vermisse ich nun den bzw. die "Antworten"-Buttons. Die gibt es nur noch, wenn man eingeloggt ist. (Aber das "Zitieren" ist noch da wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist.)
> Wenn ich jetzt uneingeloggt auf ein Thema antworten will, dann muß ich nun weit (sehr weit!) ganz nach oben scrollen um mich "anzumelden" oder das unscheinbare "Zitieren" nutzen und dann den zitierten Text erst löschen.
> ...



Komm jetzt, logg dich ein! IMMER! 

Wozu nicht einloggen? Da sehe ich gar nicht, was es Neues gibt!


----------



## 190B (29 März 2013)

Ich hatte mich gewundert, warum dieser erlaubte 2. Style SPS-Magazin heißt. Gerade war ich mal auf der Homepage "SPS-Magazin".
Wie heißt es immer so schön... " Ähnlichkeiten rein zufällig". Für mich leider ein Grund, wieder auf das (eigentlich vorher) verpönnte "TIA-Like"-Style zu wechseln.
Das Ganze erinnert mich schon stark an Lobbyismus... (persönliche Meinung).

Edit:
Einschließlich dem neuem LOGO ( auch nur so ähnlich).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich gewundert, warum dieser erlaubte 2. Style SPS-Magazin heißt. Gerade war ich mal auf der Homepage "SPS-Magazin".
> Wie heißt es immer so schön... " Ähnlichkeiten rein zufällig". Für mich leider ein Grund, wieder auf das (eigentlich vorher) verpönnte "TIA-Like"-Style zu wechseln.
> Das Ganze erinnert mich schon stark an Lobbyismus... (persönliche Meinung).
> 
> ...



Das ist schon gewollt, Ziel des Forums
ist eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Magazin. 
Wenn diesem mal eine Chance gegeben wird,
kann da auch etwas Sinnvolles bei heraus
kommen.


----------



## 190B (30 März 2013)

Hallo RN,



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist schon gewollt, Ziel des Forums
> ist eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Magazin.



das ist schon mehrfach angesprochen worden, es wurde sogar ein eigenes Forum eingerichtet, ich kann nur keine Zusammenarbeit feststellen.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn diesem mal eine Chance gegeben wird, kann da auch etwas Sinnvolles bei heraus kommen.



Das eigens eingerichtete Forum SPS-Magazin (Termin kann ich nicht genau nennen, ich meine aber ungefähr Mitte 2012) hat sich nicht gerade dadurch ausgezeichnet, sich selbst darzustellen oder auch Anregungungen der User zu reagieren. Im Gegenteil, es wollte die journalistische Seite auf die User abwälzen.
Recherchieren heißt für mich: Die Leser (User) schmeißen einen Brocken hin (z.B. AWL in der Zukunkt) und das SPS-Magazin legt los und liefert ein Ergebnis. Weit gefehlt, im Gegenteil, die User werden aufgefordert, Ergebnisse abzuliefern und das SPS-Magazin sieht die journalistische Aufgabe nur darin, Beiträge zusammen zu fassen und Kosmetik zu betreiben.

Tut mir leid, aber wenn ich dann die stoische Antwort lese, es gibt nur 3 Styles (eins davon ist SPS-Magazin), da frage ich mich doch, wo der Sinn liegt. Das man nicht jedem User das ihm zutreffende Style basteln will, kann ich auch verstehen. Aber beim ersten Mal (der neuen Forensoftware) gab es schon Diskussionen und da hat noch den Wunsch vieler User akzeptiert.

Eine "echte" Zusammenarbeit mit dem SPS-Magazin würde ich begrüßen, aber nicht so wie das Ganze im Augenblick läuft.
Aber wenn man meint, man kann ein Beachten über ein Style erzwingen... tut mir leid, da fehlt mir das Verständnis.

Edit:
Fast vergessen... wegen dem neuen Logo... wenn man sich so anpasst, ist doch die Frage, wer der Hauptsponsor ist.....


----------



## Markus (30 März 2013)

@190B
Dein gejammer über die Styles ist inzwischen angekommen. Ich sprech das nächste Woche mal mit Dariyos an.
Das du DICH und DEINE Meinung als "die User" bezeichnest ist lächerlich!
Dein geheule über das SPS-Magazin hat hier in diesem tread rein garnichts verloren - dazu gibt es den von dir angesprochenen bereich!
Deine selbstdarstellung hier ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft für die übersichtlichkeit in diesem tread der eigentlich einen konstruktiven sinn hat.
Wenn du ausser den styles keine anderen "probleme" mehr zu melden hast dann lass es - sonst sorge ich dafür.




190B schrieb:


> Edit:
> Fast vergessen... wegen dem neuen Logo... wenn man sich so anpasst, ist doch die Frage, wer der Hauptsponsor ist.....



jetzt fange ich langsam an mich etwas fremd zu schämen...


----------



## kolbendosierer (30 März 2013)

Manche müssen ja wirklich Zeit haben 

Bei diesem Forum gehts um den Inhalt und nicht um die Verpackung.

Frohe Ostern und viel Spaß beim weiter suchen


----------



## PN/DP (31 März 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei Links gibt es jetzt wohl das Verhalten dass als Link-Text automatisch der Titel der verlinkten Seite verwendet wird. Auch wenn man ihn manuell ändert hat das keine Auswirkung, bzw. wird wieder zurückgestellt.
> Ich fände es besser wenn man das wieder deaktivieren könnte.


Dieses Verhalten gibt es immer noch, doch vielleicht nur im "Direkt antworten"-Beitragseditor? Der "Erweitert"-Beitragseditor hat bisher immer meine Link-Maskierungstexte unverändert übernommen.

Harald


----------



## bike (1 April 2013)

Wenn der style so ist wie er ist und funktioniert, warum dann anfangen zu diskutieren?

Mit wem diskutiert ihr wegen echten Problemen mit der Darstellung bei eurem Werkzeug, z.B. TIA?
Da bleibt euch der Schnabel sauber, da bekommt ihr eine Standardantwort: Ihre Anregung ist eingegangen.

Wenn ich mir oft die Syles und Fenster auf den Panels anschaue, die manche Programmierer bauen, gefällt mir es hier noch besser. 

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2013)

@dariyos,
wenn ich einen Karteireiter anklicke wie zb. "Automatisierung" oder "Allgemein" werden nicht wie
früher nur die Unterforen aufgelistet.


----------



## 190B (2 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @dariyos,
> wenn ich einen Karteireiter anklicke wie zb. "Automatisierung" oder "Allgemein" werden nicht wie
> früher nur die Unterforen aufgelistet.



Siehe Beitrag#11 und Antwort im Beitrag#20


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2013)

da wurde aber so einiges verschlimbessert


----------



## PN/DP (3 April 2013)

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn die Forumsoftware davon ausgehen würde, daß die meisten nicht eingeloggten Leser sich in Mitteleuropa aufhalten. Kann oder will oder soll die Sommerzeit nicht beachtet werden oder warum werden alle Zeitangaben in WEZ+1 gemacht, solange man nicht eingeloggt ist?

Harald


----------



## MasterOhh (4 April 2013)

Auch auf die Gefahr das ich nerfe: Bitte, bitte den Standard-Style so abändern, dass sich die Icons von Unterforen mit neuen Beiträgen farblich DEUTLICH von denen ohne neue Beiträge unterscheiden. 
Bin ich der einzige der da Probleme hat? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wenn das Licht etwas blöde auf meinen Monitor trifft, kann ich da gar keine Unterschiede mehr erkennen. 
Ich bin jetzt zwangsweise auf den SPS-Magazin Style umgestiegen, auch wenn ich das rot nicht wirklich prall finde, aber wenigstens ist der Unterschied da deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2013)

@MasterOh
Nein du bist nicht der Einzige, genau deswegen hatten ja so viele User den "blauen Style", der nun nicht mehr existiert. Vielleicht passiert ja da doch noch etwas.


----------



## dariyos (4 April 2013)

also...

hab die "alten" Buttons wieder hochgeladen, d.h. die Buttons bzw Kontrastunterschiede sind nun deutlicher zu erkennen.

edit: es kann sein, dass es die Buttons nicht sofort anzeigt, deswegen cache leeren...


----------



## PN/DP (25 April 2013)

Warum wird man neuerdings nach dem Einloggen so begrüsst:


> Danke für deine Anmeldung, $bbuserinfo[username].



Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 April 2013)

In unregelmässigen Abständen wird auf meinem Galaxy Tab 10.1 das Forum plötzlich anders dargestellt (siehe Anhang). (ich meine, das habe ich sogar auch schon mal im Firefox auf PC so gesehen)

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 April 2013)

Jetzt fummelt auch schon der erweiterte Beitragseditor unerwünscht an den Maskierungstexten von Links herum :roll: :s8:

Dieser BB-Code [URL="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullwert"]http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullwert [/URL]
soll eigentlich einen Link ergeben: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullwert
der Editor ändert aber hartnäckig zu: Nullwert ? Wikipedia

:grrrrr: das hat "früher" noch funktioniert!
Das unerwünschte Ändern des Linktextes macht der Editor sogar innerhalb der [noparse]-Tags!


*EDIT:*
 OK, jetzt habe ich die neue Option *[ ] Automatically retrieve titles from external links* entdeckt
Kann das bitteschön so eingestellt werden, daß diese Option standardmäßig *aus*geschaltet ist?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (27 April 2013)

*unerwünschtes automatisches Ändern von Link-Maskierungstexten!*

Der PN-Nachrichteneditor macht diesen Scheixx nun auch! :s8:

Er ersetzt in der ANZEIGE eines Links automatisch den Maskierungstext durch den Titel der verlinkten Website, das heißt, PN werden unter umstönden anders angezeigt als sie tatsächlich in der Nachricht geschrieben wurden. :roll:
Im PN-Editor gibt es keine Option, wo man dieses Verhalten abstellen könnte.

Kann das bitteschön so eingestellt werden, daß diese Option standardmäßig ausgeschaltet ist?

Harald


----------



## dariyos (3 Mai 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Enter-Taste im IE10 geht immer noch nicht... im Kompatibilitätsmodus funktionierts aber.



sollte jetzt gehn


----------



## dariyos (3 Mai 2013)

@PN/DP

test: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullwert


geht wieder..


----------



## dariyos (3 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Warum wird man neuerdings nach dem Einloggen so begrüsst:
> 
> Danke für deine Anmeldung, $bbuserinfo[username].
> Harald



geht wieder.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Mai 2013)

dariyos schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum wird man neuerdings nach dem Einloggen so begrüsst:
> ...


Hmm, kommt bei meinem veralteten Firefox 17.0.1 und bei IE 8 immer noch so.
Nachtrag: und im Browser auf dem Galaxy Tab auch

Harald


----------



## hucki (12 Mai 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> PS für die Admins:
> Wäre das nicht gut, wenn die Anhänge auch beim "Einfügen an der Cursorposition" das gleiche Format hätten, wie beim bloßen Anhängen?


Läßt sich da eigentlich was machen?


----------



## hucki (12 Mai 2013)

Merkwürdige Zeiten an den neuen Beiträgen, denn die Posts erfolgten alle am Abend


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Zeiten an den neuen Beiträgen, denn die Posts erfolgten alle am Abend



Bei mir wird das richtig angezeigt.


----------



## PN/DP (13 Mai 2013)

Dieses unnütze Ausklapp-Dingens habe ich schon lange weggeklappt. Wie oft wird das eigentlich aktualisiert? Dreimal oder viermal am Tag? 

Heute scheint die Foren-Saftware aber auch anderweitig zu spinnen. Ich will nicht glauben, daß das plötzlich an allen meinen "veralteten" Browsern liegt:
Wenn ich einen Beitrag veröffentliche, dann verfängt sich der Browser öfter in einem (wahrscheinlich) endlosen Aktualisieren der Browseranzeige. Erst mit manuellem Ansicht-Aktualisieren (F5) kommt das zur Ruhe. Scheint wohl was mit den Bannern oben zu tun zu haben? Oder der Browser zeigt mir alte Ansichten nach Ändern eines Beitrages - erst explizites F5 zeigt den neuen Beitrag. Bei einem Beitrag war nach der zweiten Änderung die erste Änderung wieder "vergessen" .... Oder nach dem Einloggen muß ich erst manuell aktualisieren (F5), ehe der "Antworten"-Button angezeigt wird bzw ganz oben angezeigt wird, daß ich eingeloggt bin. 

Betrifft gleichsam FireFox 17, IE 8 und den Browser im Galaxy Tab.

Harald


----------



## marlob (13 Mai 2013)

Hallo Harald, dieses Phänomen habe ich auch manchmal. Und ich habe den aktuellsten Firefox installiert. Liegt also nicht an einer veralteten Version. 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## dariyos (14 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hmm, kommt bei meinem veralteten Firefox 17.0.1 und bei IE 8 immer noch so.
> Nachtrag: und im Browser auf dem Galaxy Tab auch
> 
> Harald



also..

hab jetzt mal die sprachpakete von vbulletin aktualisiert und mit firefox, google chrome, internet explorer 8 und 9 getestet,

sollte jetzt bei allen funktionieren.


----------



## dariyos (14 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Dieses unnütze Ausklapp-Dingens habe ich schon lange weggeklappt. Wie oft wird das eigentlich aktualisiert? Dreimal oder viermal am Tag?
> 
> Heute scheint die Foren-Saftware aber auch anderweitig zu spinnen. Ich will nicht glauben, daß das plötzlich an allen meinen "veralteten" Browsern liegt:
> Wenn ich einen Beitrag veröffentliche, dann verfängt sich der Browser öfter in einem (wahrscheinlich) endlosen Aktualisieren der Browseranzeige. Erst mit manuellem Ansicht-Aktualisieren (F5) kommt das zur Ruhe. Scheint wohl was mit den Bannern oben zu tun zu haben? Oder der Browser zeigt mir alte Ansichten nach Ändern eines Beitrages - erst explizites F5 zeigt den neuen Beitrag. Bei einem Beitrag war nach der zweiten Änderung die erste Änderung wieder "vergessen" .... Oder nach dem Einloggen muß ich erst manuell aktualisieren (F5), ehe der "Antworten"-Button angezeigt wird bzw ganz oben angezeigt wird, daß ich eingeloggt bin.
> ...



Die Sidebar war auf 60 Minuten eingestellt.

Habs nun umgestellt auf 5 Minuten, macht glaub ich Sinn.


Was da genau bei dir passiert ist, weiss ich nicht..
musst du bei jedem Einloggen zuerst F5 drücken bevor du ein Thema erstellen kannst, bzw. siehst, dass du eingeloggt bist? das sollte normal nicht mehr passieren.. 
bei mir gehts bei allen Browsern ohne F5 zu drücken, d.h ich logg mich ein, seh das ich eingeloggt bin und kann ein Thema erstellen etc.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Mai 2013)

"Danke für Deine Anmeldung PN/DP" funktioniert nun.

Nach jedem Einloggen muss ich nach wie vor F5 drücken bzw. nochmal aktualisieren. Kann es sein, daß das etwas damit zu tun hat, wenn man per *Mobilfunk* oder WLAN ins Internet geht? In den letzten Tagen war ich ausschließlich per Mobilfunk online.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (14 Mai 2013)

Auch lustig: manchmal werden Themen mit "Hits: 0" angezeigt, obwohl schon 1 Antwort vorliegt.

Harald


----------



## dariyos (14 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> "Danke für Deine Anmeldung PN/DP" funktioniert nun.
> 
> Nach jedem Einloggen muss ich nach wie vor F5 drücken bzw. nochmal aktualisieren. Kann es sein, daß das etwas damit zu tun hat, wenn man per *Mobilfunk* oder WLAN ins Internet geht? In den letzten Tagen war ich ausschließlich per Mobilfunk online.
> 
> Harald



Was verwendest du denn, den normaler mobilen Browser oder Tapatalk?


----------



## PN/DP (15 Mai 2013)

* Notebook - Firefox 17.0.1
* Notebook - IE 8.0.6001
* iPhone 4 iOS 6.0 - der eingebaute Safari
* Galaxy Tab 10.1N Android 3.2 - der eingebaute normale Browser

Das Notebook und das iPhone immer über ein WLAN, das Tablet mal über WLAN, mal direkt mit Vodafone-SIM.
Am Ende ist aber immer eine Vodafone-Mobilverbindung ins Internet.
(vielleicht fahre ich heute mal in die Firma und probiere mit kabelgebundenem LAN+WAN)

Nach dem Einloggen kommt nun immer "Danke für Deine Anmeldung, PN/DP", trotzdem werden keine "Antworten"- und "Danke"-Buttons angezeigt und in der obersten Menüzeile werden die leeren Anmelden-Eingabefelder angezeigt. Erst wenn ich zusätzlich Aktualisiere/F5, dann steht ganz oben "Hallo, PN/DP" und die Buttons werden angezeigt.

Weiteres:
Auf dem Galaxy Tab und dem iPhone kommt es immer häufiger vor, daß im Browser die Mobilefone-Ansicht der Forumsübersicht angezeigt wird (besonders nach jedem Ausloggen) und auch mehrfaches Klicken auf den Link "Normale Ansicht" wird hardnäckig ignoriert. Erst wenn ich irgendein Thema öffne, dann schaltet die Ansicht meistens auf den normalen Standard-Style um.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (16 Mai 2013)

So, ich war heute in der Firma (die ist per Richtfunk an einen Internetprovider angeschlossen) und habe da das Einloggen ausprobiert - alle 4 Varianten funktionieren so wie es soll - sofort nach dem Einloggen wird auch angezeigt, daß ich eingeloggt bin. Wieder zurück in meinem Home, das zur Zeit via Vodafone-Mobilfunk ins Internet geht - nach dem Einloggen muß ich bei allen 4 Varianten erst nochmal extra aktualisieren, ehe mir angezeigt wird, daß ich eingeloggt bin.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Mai 2013)

Wenn man per Mobilfunk ins Internet geht schaltet der Provider in vielen Dingen einen Proxy davor. Z.B. werden jpg-Bilder vor Auslieferung in der Qualität heruntergerechnet um das Datenvolumen zu verringern, das sieht man an den seltsamen IP-Adressen von denen die Bilder geladen werden. Der Provider liest also 100% von dem mit was du an Webseiten aufrufst. Vielleicht versucht er auch hier an der Forums-Webseite irgendwas zu modifizieren. Die Möglichkeit das zu umgehen ist nur https Seiten aufzurufen, bietet das SPS-Forum aber nicht an.


----------



## dariyos (17 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> So, ich war heute in der Firma (die ist per Richtfunk an einen Internetprovider angeschlossen) und habe da das Einloggen ausprobiert - alle 4 Varianten funktionieren so wie es soll - sofort nach dem Einloggen wird auch angezeigt, daß ich eingeloggt bin. Wieder zurück in meinem Home, das zur Zeit via Vodafone-Mobilfunk ins Internet geht - nach dem Einloggen muß ich bei allen 4 Varianten erst nochmal extra aktualisieren, ehe mir angezeigt wird, daß ich eingeloggt bin.
> 
> Harald



weiß da jetzt spontan keine lösung für dein vodafunk mobilfunk problem, höchstens mal alle cookies löschen, vllt ist da noch was im speicher von früher, weils eben früher nicht ging.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo Dariyos,

also seit ich bei der Benutzergruppe "Deltalogic" bin, kann ich weder private Nachrichten schreiben oder beantworten, ich kann sie lediglich löschen. ^^

Außerdem ist mein Avatar weg und meine Signatur erkennt kein HTML mehr. Ist das Absicht?


----------



## dariyos (22 Mai 2013)

hatte mich wohl mit den einstellungen vertan, sollte jetzt gehn.. kannst du wieder private Nachrichten schreiben?


edit: funktioniert ja jetzt wieder..


----------



## hucki (30 Mai 2013)

Offensichtlich können einige ältere Threads nicht mehr fortgesetzt werden, obwohl das passender wäre äls ein neuer:


			
				PN von Schlappendulli schrieb:
			
		

> ... meinen Beitrag im richtigen Thread geschrieben. Leider ist er bis heute noch nicht freigeschaltet, weiß der Geier warum.
> Ich habe auch schon mehrfach versucht Kontakt mit einem Mod aufzunehmen. Auch hier alles tot.
> 
> 
> ...





TwinCatBeginner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> hucki schrieb:
> ...


Ist da was machbar?
Vor allem beim 2. waren ja auch kaum ein paar Tage dazwischen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Mai 2013)

Problem ist zur Zeit das neue User in der Spamabwehr landen, wir müssen dann deren
Beiträge Manuell freischalten. Dieses machen wir am Tag sehr häufig, aber gerade bei 
alten Beiträgen sehen wir das nicht, weil diese nicht in 'was ist neu landen' und wir den
Hinweis der Forensoftware nicht sehen. Zur Zeit hilft nur, das die Betroffenen, den Beitrag
mit den Warndreieck melden, das würden wir sofort sehen.

Der Dariyos sucht nach Lössungen...aber er ist nicht der schnellste


----------



## hucki (17 Juni 2013)

In letzter Zeit besuch' ich das Forum des öfteren über's Handy. Dabei ist es immer wieder mühsam, den Pfeil für "Gehe zum letzten Beitrag" zu treffen, da der winzige Button dafür sich ziemlich nah' am Namen des Posters befindet:





Man muss die Seite schon sehr vergrößern, um den Button gezielt treffen zu können. Die Nähe zum Namen bleibt aber trotzdem (2. Zeile).
Vlt. lassen sich die Buttons ja in dem Feld nach rechts versetzen und etwas vergrößern?
In etwa so wie hier in der 3. Zeile mal eingezeichnet:


----------



## vollmi (17 Juni 2013)

Das Forum ist tapatalk fähig. Da ist die ganze Aufbereitung wesentlich besser auf Mobilgeräte ausgelegt.

mfG René


----------



## hucki (17 Juni 2013)

OK, ist auch 'ne Möglichkeit. Muss ich mich halt umgewöhnen.
Die Browseransicht wäre halt wie zu Hause.


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Juni 2013)

.
Hallo Dariyos,
irgendwie stimmen die Zeitangaben im Forum nicht.

Da poppt der Geburtstag von PN/DP auf der Startseite um 00:00 Uhr auf,
und ich habe einen Geburtstagsthread eröffnet, ganz unten auf der Seite 
war es gemäss WEZ+2 Angabe auch bereits 00:00 Uhr.

Als ich später (nicht angemeldet) nochmal reingeschaut habe, war es
23:XX Uhr (WEZ+1) und die Beiträge von mir und anderen Usern natürlich  
zu früh. 

Machen wir da was falsch?

Gruss


----------



## hucki (30 Juni 2013)

Also bei mir steht, Du hast den Thread um 00:00Uhr eröffnet und alle anderen auch erst danach gratuliert.


----------



## 190B (30 Juni 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Hallo Dariyos,
> irgendwie stimmen die Zeitangaben im Forum nicht.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nicht angemeldet bist, hinkt die Uhrzeit eine Stunde nach. Ist aber nur anzeigetechnisch. Meldest Du Dich wieder an, wird die Uhrzeit wieder korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Juli 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht, Du hast den Thread um 00:00Uhr eröffnet und alle anderen auch erst danach gratuliert.



Ja, so hat es für mich auch ausgesehen.



190B schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht angemeldet bist, hinkt die Uhrzeit eine Stunde nach. Ist aber nur anzeigetechnisch. Meldest Du Dich wieder an, wird die Uhrzeit wieder korrekt angezeigt.



OK, Danke !

Gruss an beide


----------



## dariyos (9 Juli 2013)

Die Zeitzonen sollten jetzt stimmen, ob angemeldet oder nicht... 

lag an der Sommer-/Winterzeit.


----------



## 190B (3 August 2013)

Hallo dariyos,

in den letzten Tagen erhalte ich zwar nicht immer, aber immer öfter eine Warnmeldung von meiner Internet Security. Dann wird auch bei den Werbeflächen der Firmen (siehe rote Ellipse) eine Werbung nicht angezeigt. Es steht dann dort: Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## SoftMachine (4 August 2013)

*Zusatz-Frage*

.
Hmm, 
die Bilder sind vom April dieses Jahres ...

@ 190er

Hast du deinen Browser z.Zt. zu "hart" eingestellt ?
Der "Angriff" wurde laut 2.Bild von deinem IE ausgelöst.

Aber auch der Norton reagiert sowieso zu vorschnell, leider.

Gruss


Frage: Die Bilder sind vom April, aber die Screenshots zeigen August an


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Aber auch der Norton reagiert sowieso zu vorschnell, leider.



Stimmt ... Norton war das erste was ich runtergeschmissen hab.
Zur Zeit schneidet Bitdefender eigentlich bei den meisten Tests sehr gut ab.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## 190B (4 August 2013)

1.) Die Bilder sind von gestern, dem 03.08.2013, 14:49:37, ist auch eindeutig zu lesen.
2.) Ich habe die Einstellungen nicht verändert, die Meldung kam das erstmal vor ein paaar Tagen.
4.) So ist das nun mal mit der Software, genau wie bei den Autos: Einer schwört auf Opel, einer auf Ford, der nächste auf Fiat.


----------



## 190B (4 August 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Der "Angriff" wurde laut 2.Bild von deinem IE ausgelöst.



Klat löst der IE den Angriff aus, über ihn gehe ich ja ins Internet....


----------



## SoftMachine (4 August 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stimmt ... Norton war das erste was ich runtergeschmissen hab.
> Zur Zeit schneidet Bitdefender eigentlich bei den meisten Tests sehr gut ab.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Hi Dieter,

danke, schau ich mir mal an. 

Bisher habe ich mich bei TrendMicro gut 
aufgehoben gefühlt.

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (4 August 2013)

190B schrieb:


> 1.) *Die Bilder sind von gestern, dem 03.08.2013*, 14:49:37, ist auch eindeutig zu lesen.
> 2.) Ich habe die Einstellungen nicht verändert, die Meldung kam das erstmal vor ein paaar Tagen.
> 4.) So ist das nun mal mit der Software, genau wie bei den Autos: Einer schwört auf Opel, einer auf Ford, der nächste auf Fiat.



Hallo,

hier mal die Daten deiner Bilder :




Gruss


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 August 2013)

Man sollte diesen verbuggten Internet Explorer am Besten garnicht verwenden:
http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Falsches-Bilddatum-1082008.html


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich mich bei TrendMicro gut aufgehoben gefühlt.



Trend Micro haben wir in der Firma. Ist auch unauffällig und zuverlässig.
Die eigentliche Test-Engine von Norton ist ja auch ganz ok. Aber das ganze Drumherum ist nervig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SoftMachine (4 August 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Man sollte diesen verbuggten Internet Explorer am Besten garnicht verwenden:
> http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Falsches-Bilddatum-1082008.html



Hallo Thomas,

Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt ein IE-Verfechter, aber:

der Artikel ist aus 2010 und gilt für Vista, ich denke nicht,
dass MS nach so vielen bisherigen Win-Updates diesen 
Fehler nicht längst bereinigt hat. 

Und ich denke auch nicht, das 190B mit einer bereits in 
die Jahre gekommene Software arbeitet.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 August 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt ein IE-Verfechter, aber:
> 
> ...



Glaub doch was du willst ;-)

Aber rein von der Logik sollte es dir doch auffallen, dass du auf die Bildeigenschaften des Vorschaubildes geklickt hast. Und dieses Bild (Thumbnail) wird durch ein Skript des Foren-Webservers erstellt. Oder hast du beim Upload deines Bildes extra ein kleines Vorschaubild erstellen müssen?
Was sagt denn der Zeitstempel zu deinem Screenshot?


----------



## SoftMachine (4 August 2013)

.

Bei meinem heutigen Screenshot müsste das Datum dann 
ja auch verdreht sein 

Ich nehme mal das "Glaub doch was du willst" ironisch auf. 

Und ich habe keinen Bock auf Streit, nur weil ich Tatsachen
aufgezeigt habe.

Lass einfach mal den dariyos die Ursprungs-Frage 
vom 190er anschauen, der findet vielleicht eine Ursache.

Thema erledigt für mich 

Gruss


----------



## Perfektionist (5 August 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der Zeitstempel zu deinem Screenshot?


Heute 8.5.


----------



## SoftMachine (6 August 2013)

.
Hallo Andreas !

Ne, auch 08.04.

Allerdings scheint das Phänomen erst nach Ablauf des 
Erstell-Tages aufzutreten, weil zuvor das Datum korrekt war.

Da hat Thomas doch wohl recht. 

Gruss


----------



## dariyos (7 August 2013)

Virus-Problem wird geklärt.

@190B, siehe Posteingang.


----------



## bike (13 August 2013)

Komisch, jetzt habe ich auch mit firefox 23.0 und einem Linux das Problem, dass Zeilenumbrüche nicht funktionieren.

Seltsam


bike


----------



## M-Ott (27 August 2013)

Könnte man die jüngste Spamwelle nicht stoppen, indem man die Beiträge von neuen Mitgliedern durch eine Rechtschreibprüfung laufen lässt oder auf die Anzahl der enthaltenen Links prüft?


----------



## Approx (5 September 2013)

Seit einiger Zeit sind meine Icons auf der Anwort-Leiste verschwunden. Ist mir lange nicht aufgefallen, ich schreibe aber auch nicht täglich... 
Tooltiptexte sind vorhanden, jedoch fehlen mir wichtige Icons, wie z.B. "Code einfügen" usw.
Habe mal ein Screenshot der Sache beigefügt.
Jemand eine Idee?
edit: habe XP SP3 und IE8

Gruß Approx


----------



## Approx (17 September 2013)

Problem ist zwar nicht gelöst, jedoch etwas abgemildert.
Habe im Benutzerkontrollzentrum als Standard nicht mehr den WYSIkrams sondern "Standard mit Erweiterung" ausgewählt.
Nun ist steht zumindest ein unsichtbarer "Codetag"-Button zur Verfügung.


```
Vermutung: es liegt warscheinlich am Browser
```

Approx


----------



## SoftMachine (28 September 2013)

.

Hi dariyos,

Wieso tauchen (wie schon länger beobachtet)
auf der Startseite des Forums heute im September 
unter "Zurzeit aktive Benutzer" einige User auf, 
deren letzte Aktivität bereits um Monate (hier: 
im Juli diese Jahres) zurückliegt 

Beispiel:


----------



## hucki (28 September 2013)

Es passiert mir immer wieder, dass ich bei einer Antwort etwas länger brauche und dann zwischenzeitlich auch andere geantwortet haben. Da bin ich sicher nicht allein. Vor dem Posten lasse ich mir dann normalerweise die Vorschau meiner Antwort anzeigen. Wenn man da weiter runter scrollt, werden aber nur die Beiträge angezeigt, die bis zum Beginnen der Antwort vorhanden waren, nicht aber zwischenzeitlich abgegebene, auch wenn die schon einige Zeit online sind.

Läßt sich das irgendwie bewerkstelligen, das *alle* Antworten in der Vorschau angezeigt werden, die bis zum Zeitpunkt der Vorschau abgegeben wurden?


----------



## SoftMachine (29 September 2013)

.
http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/62228-update-forensoftware-15.html#post462980

Schon wieder:


----------



## SoftMachine (29 September 2013)

.
Hallo hucki,

was soll denn das Forum machen, während 
du mit einer Antwort beschäftigst bist ?
Die Vorschau geht eben bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, 
zu dem du antwortest, leider.

Gruss


----------



## hucki (29 September 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> was soll denn das Forum machen, während
> du mit einer Antwort beschäftigst bist ?
> Die Vorschau geht eben bis zu dem Zeitpunkt,
> zu dem du antwortest, leider.


Während ich schreibe, kann nicht aktualisiert werden. Das ist klar.
Aber wenn ich auf den Button "Vorschau" klicke, kann doch neben dem Vorschaufeld mit meiner Antwort auch die Liste mit den gegebenen Antworten aktualisiert werden.
Was spricht denn da dagegen?


----------



## Licht9885 (29 September 2013)

Hallo habe ebend gemerkt das meine Entertaste nicht beim Antworten akzeptiert wird kann also leider kein Absatz machen ist aber nur unter Biete und Suche so und im Stammtisch.


----------



## SoftMachine (29 September 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Während ich schreibe, kann nicht aktualisiert werden. Das ist klar.
> Aber wenn ich auf den Button "Vorschau" klicke, kann doch neben dem Vorschaufeld mit meiner Antwort auch die Liste mit den gegebenen Antworten aktualisiert werden.
> Was spricht denn da dagegen?



Hi, hucki,

da spricht gar nichts dagegen.
Offenbar gibt es die Forums-Software nicht her,
aber da kannst du ja mal den *dariyos* drauf ansprechen !

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> aber da kannst du ja mal den *dariyos* drauf ansprechen !



Dafür hat der dariyos ja diesen Thread erstellt, also ergo hat er ihn darauf angesprochen.


----------



## SoftMachine (29 September 2013)

.
Hi Helmut !

Ja, hast ja recht, ich korrigiere also :

... offenbar gibt es die Forums-Software nicht her, 
aber warte mal auf die Antwort vom dariyos...

Gruss


----------



## HrWechler (29 September 2013)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Hallo habe ebend gemerkt das meine Entertaste nicht beim Antworten akzeptiert wird kann also leider kein Absatz machen ist aber nur unter Biete und Suche so und im Stammtisch.



Was hast du den für einen Browser! Der Editor läuft soweit ich weiß auf Basis von JS. Eventuell gibt es da einen Fehler. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber es könnte der RTE sein, welches man mit JS initialisiert. Beim IE habe ich ab und zu das Problem, dass es dann zu Fehlern kommt und er nicht alles macht.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 September 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Es passiert mir immer wieder, dass ich bei einer Antwort etwas länger brauche und dann zwischenzeitlich auch andere geantwortet haben. Da bin ich sicher nicht allein. Vor dem Posten lasse ich mir dann normalerweise die Vorschau meiner Antwort anzeigen. Wenn man da weiter runter scrollt, werden aber nur die Beiträge angezeigt, die bis zum Beginnen der Antwort vorhanden waren, nicht aber zwischenzeitlich abgegebene, auch wenn die schon einige Zeit online sind.
> 
> Läßt sich das irgendwie bewerkstelligen, das *alle* Antworten in der Vorschau angezeigt werden, die bis zum Zeitpunkt der Vorschau abgegeben wurden?


zur Not ein zweites Browserfenster aufmachen und gucken, ob zwischenzeitlich was dazugekommen ist.


----------



## hucki (30 September 2013)

Ein 2. Tab reicht auch.
Aber a) denke ich da nicht immer dran,
b) sind oft so schon genügend Tabs geöffnet und 
c) wäre ein automatisches Aktualisieren weniger umständlich.

Also hab' ich einfach mal gefragt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ein 2. Tab reicht auch.
> Aber a) denke ich da nicht immer dran,
> b) sind oft so schon genügend Tabs geöffnet und
> c) wäre ein automatisches Aktualisieren weniger umständlich.
> ...



Die frage ist schon berechtigt, ich finde es würde die Arbeit im Forum erleichtern.


----------



## ducati (30 September 2013)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Hallo habe ebend gemerkt das meine Entertaste nicht beim Antworten akzeptiert wird kann also leider kein Absatz machen ist aber nur unter Biete und Suche so und im Stammtisch.



Die Kompatibilitätsansicht im Internetexplorer 10 aktivieren.


----------



## dariyos (9 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

wegen dem Enterbutton (gilt nur für den Internetexplorer):



ducati schrieb:


> Die Kompatibilitätsansicht im Internetexplorer 10 aktivieren.



Und wegen den Beiträgen die aktualisiert werden sollen:



> Das Problem ist ja die Zeit, zu der das letzte Query abgesetzt wurde. Wurden danach Beiträge geschrieben, erscheinen diese leider nicht lokal beim User, bis er die Seite neu lädt.



meine Frage an den Support war dann:



> gilt das denn nicht als "neuladen" der Seite, wenn er auf Vorschau klickt?



darauf die Antwort:



> Nur bedingt, neuladen via Inline ja, aber halt nur des eigenen Beitrags. Wenn zwischen Klick auf "Antworten" und "Vorschau" inzwischen neue Beiträge gespeichert wurden, werden diese evtl. nicht in der Vorschau angezeigt.
> Zumal die Anzahl auch begrenzt ist, da weitere Informationen wie "Erweiterte/zusätzliche Einstellungen" angezeigt werden.



also gibt das die Forensoftware nicht her.

D.h. man müsste noch ein Tab nebenher aufmachen, um die aktuellen Beiträge zu sehen.


----------



## dariyos (9 Oktober 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hi dariyos,
> 
> Wieso tauchen (wie schon länger beobachtet)
> auf der Startseite des Forums heute im September
> ...



Mit Aktivität ist nicht gemeint, dass der User gerade im Forum online ist. Deswegen ist der Ausdruck "Zurzeit aktive Benutzer" falsch. 

als letzte Aktivität ist der letzte Beitrag des Users gemeint. Auf der Startseite müsste es theoretisch heissen: "Benutzer die gerade Online sind".... oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## dariyos (25 Oktober 2013)

Thema geschlossen.

Nach dem Update zur neuen Version erstelle ich ein neues Thema.


----------

